# Mailversand



## MartinC (12. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe mit jetzt testweise mit XAMPP einen Apache Server mit PHP und MySQL konfiguriert. Das klappt auch alles ganz gut. Jetzt möchte ich aber eine Mail mit mail() verschicken. Es ist ja eine Mailserver oder  MTA dabei. Wenn ich jetzt die Mail verschicke kommt die in die Queue und dann wird die immer von postmaster@localhost verschickt. Dann meckert aber der Mailserver von des Empfängers und meldet, dass er ne richtige Domain braucht. Hab schon alles versucht, aber es klappt einfach nicht.  
Hat das schon jemand zum laufen gebracht und kann mir sagen, was ich da abändern muss, dass das klappt?

Martin


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Oktober 2003)

Nur das ich Dich richtig verstehe:

Du hast einen lokalen Server über den Du mails per PHP verschicken möchtest - an eine externe Adresse?
Dazu mußt Du den MTA entweder so einstellen, das er zugriff auf einen Mailserver im Web hat. Es wäre ja noch schöner, wenn jeder mit einem lokalen System Mails nach außen verschicken könnte. Du brauchst einen externen Relayserver, wenn Deine Mails nach aussen gehen sollen. Entsprechend muss Dein MTA eingerichtet werden. Lokale Mails werden lokal verschickt und externe Mails extern. Aber wie genau Du vorgehen mußt, hängt vom MTA ab -> siehe Dokumentation.


----------



## MartinC (13. Oktober 2003)

also es war vor derMercury Mailserver. Ich bin dann auf Hamster umgestiegen. Klappte auch nicht. Dort ist aber ein Addon dabei, dass den Header verändern kann. Also muss ich sozusagen !MAIL FROM: postmaster@localhost in ein gültige Emailadersse verändern. Klappte aber auch nicht, weil ich nicht weiß, wo ich das eintragen muss, dass der das ersetzt.

In der PHP.INI hab ich auch schon bei SMTP und SENDMAIL_FROM was eigentragen (SMTP-Adresse bei SMTP und gültige Emailadresse bei SENDMAIL_FROM)

geht alles nicht.


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Oktober 2003)

Nein, Du hast mich falsch verstanden (oder ich mich falsch ausgedrückt  ).
Du selbst kannst keine Mails rausschicken. Das mußt Du über einen Webserver. Entweder einem offenen Relay (gibt es nicht viele von - da Spammer die oft verwenden) oder über einen Relay mit Auth, da brauchst Du einen gültigen User. Aber selbst wirst Du das von einem nur lokalen Netzwerk nicht rauskriegen. Es reicht nicht nur eine richtige Adresse einzufügen, sie muß auch existieren - und von dort verschickt werden, wo Du den Namen von verwendest.


----------



## MartinC (13. Oktober 2003)

vielleicht hab ich mich auch falsch ausgedrückt oder blöd geschrieben.

Ich versuche die Mails jetzt über den SMTP meiner Website rauszuschicken. hab das auch eingetragen bei Hamster und der versucht die auch dort drüber rauszuschicken. Das Problem ist halt immer der Absender postermaster@localhost.
Also Fehler wird zugeschickt, dass ein richtiger Domainname vorhanden sein muss. Also hab ich versucht den Header (!MAIL FROM) irgendwie abzuändern wo ich halt versagt habe.
Ein Formmailer ist blöd und das ganze soll ja später auch auf richtigen Webspace, bloß wenn ich ne Mailschleife oder sowas progge kommt das nicht so gut an - bei Empfänger und Serverbetreiber


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Oktober 2003)

Ah, schon besser. Jetzt verstehe ich was Du meinst 

Vielleicht hilft Dir das Hamster FAQ  weiter.

Das komplette FAQ:
http://www.elbiah.de/hamster/doc/index.htm


----------



## MartinC (13. Oktober 2003)

erstmal danke. Leider geht das bei dem Hamster den ich hab nicht, weil ich classic hab und das für den Playground ist. Hab ich mal wieder vergessen hinzuschreiben. Wusste aber nix von anderen Versionen.

Aber habs erstmal hinbekommen, dass die Mail versandt wird.
hab jetzt einfach den T-Online-Smtp-Server eingetragen ohne Authentifizierung und die Mail geht raus und kommt auch an. Steht als Name die Emailadresse da, aber als richtiger Absender die T-Online-Adresse. Naja, nicht besonders, aber besser als garnix. Jetzt kann ich wenigstens weitermachen und erstmal die Scripte erstellen.

Danke für die Hilfe. Kann eigentlich geschlossen werden.


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Oktober 2003)

Nicht ganz - kleiner Nachtrag: IMHO wird bei T-Online über die Einwahl AUTH gemacht. Is auch mal bei deren Webspace via FTP ohne PW gewesen.

Sprich: Authentifiziertes Relayen =)


----------

